# Got gravel?



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Local car dealer had in ground lifts installed and nicked the sewer doing so. After the repair I got the call to jet all the rock out.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

After jetting. Notice the green dye


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Thats amazing! Nice Job.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Took about 3 hours set up time included. Probably would have been done in 30 mins if I had an expandable cutter....

Just kidding!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice! Did you try a blow bag first... may have shaved off a bit of time....

That's the type of job I love. Challenging, but when it's done right, done well, and a very happy customer.... makes the whole day!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Nice! Did you try a blow bag first... may have shaved off a bit of time.... That's the type of job I love. Challenging, but when it's done right, done well, and a very happy customer.... makes the whole day!


Had a blow bag shoved down the 4" inside the whole time. 6" access from the manhole. Another guy tried for 7 hours with a cable inside....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 47177
> 
> 
> Took about 3 hours set up time included. *Probably would have been done in 30 mins if I had an expandable cutter....*
> ...




Jetters do serve a purpose and this is a prime example.

Good job !


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome! So then you jetting from a downstream manhole with a blowbag upstream shoot'n downstream. How'd ya catch all the gravel?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Awesome! So then you jetting from a downstream manhole with a blowbag upstream shoot'n downstream. How'd ya catch all the gravel?


Plugged manhole outlet with flat mud shovel. Took it out with five gallon buckets and rope


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Plugged manhole outlet with flat mud shovel. Took it out with five gallon buckets and rope


Now that's the creative thinking I like! Adapt and overcome!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 47169
> 
> 
> After jetting. Notice the green dye


Dude you gotta get into pipe patch. That's 1k-2k you left right there.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Now that's the creative thinking I like! Adapt and overcome!


Just like my senior drill instructor taught me


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Dude you gotta get into pipe patch. That's 1k-2k you left right there.


How so? The pipe is intact


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

?? You got a big crack there? You really don't see it?

Also watching some of your videos I saw big defects that could've been repaired with pipe patch.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

If it doesn't hinder flow I let them go


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw it JNW's fb, nice job. Have to agree with Ben, the amount of jetting you do, Pipe Patch might double your sales.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Good Job Unclog!!!!!! Red hose? What size? Looks like 3/8" but mine is green? Like the worthog, love mine. Have got gravel before but not neer that much!!!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Good Job Unclog!!!!!! Red hose? What size? Looks like 3/8" but mine is green? Like the worthog, love mine. Have got gravel before but not neer that much!!!!


It's 3/8" piranha 5000 psi hose


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Local car dealer had in ground lifts installed and nicked the sewer doing so. After the repair I got the call to jet all the rock out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47161



What kind of fitting is that behind your warthog? Great job by the way.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> What kind of fitting is that behind your warthog? Great job by the way.


Just the crimped hose end


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Just like my senior drill instructor taught me


Semper Fi! What was your MOS? 6531 here, Aviation Ordnance. Probably would have continued in the field but last I checked the civilian airlines don't carry sidewinders or TOW missiles...:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Just the crimped hose end



Looks different than mine. I use mini channel locks on that Warthog to screw it on.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Semper Fi! What was your MOS? 6531 here, Aviation Ordnance. Probably would have continued in the field but last I checked the civilian airlines don't carry sidewinders or TOW missiles...:laughing:


0842 artillery radar operator


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Looks different than mine. I use mini channel locks on that Warthog to screw it on.


That's my only gripe with the warthog is not having enough meat to get ahold of with a wrench.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I gripe every time I put the worthog on. It needs more shoulder for the wrench. But, it does do it thing!!!!!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wish I was there to get you guys pics of the repair. They brought a mini excavator inside the auto shop, removed the in floor lift and made the repair while still keeping the place in business. I hear they were taking one bucket of dirt out at a time and dropping into a skid loader to take outside. 

All paid for by the lift company... Supposedly at least. I'll revive this thread in 45 days of things get shady.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's my only gripe with the warthog is not having enough meat to get ahold of with a wrench.


I use 6" Knipex. No problems


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We had some busted lines we were doing that on pretty regularly at the casino...

They were just buying time until they had to fix it...

The restaurant the break was under was going to be moving and they were figuring on replacing it after the move...


----------

